# Hi, my first post + questions



## reverendgreen (Jul 20, 2010)

Helllo all, 
I'm very concerned and looking for a bit of advice.
I don't really know much about birds, I'm a reptile kind of girl myself, but my mom brought me home two 5 year old cockatiels 2 days ago that her friend didn't want anymore.  I don't know what to do. They hate me. I've tried giving them space and for a few minutes a day I put my hand in with some kind of vegetable or fruit but they just hiss and bite at me. I talk to them a lot. The only time they don't freak out when I'm near the cage is if I hum and sit still. I have yet to even touch them.
Do you have any tips to help them trust me more, or will they always hate me seeing as I took them from their owner at 5 years old? I'm really trying my best here, help would be WONDERFUL.
Also, their previous owner never fed them fruits or vegetables. I don't think they even know they are edible now. How can I get them to realize the're food? I read online to not feed them food with sunflower seeds because they are fattening but the only food I find has an abundance of sunflower seeds, as does the food she gave me. They don't have a lamp, do they need one? When I try to cover the cage with a sheet at night they FLIP OUT. Like screeching and hissing at it? Oh and one of them sneezes several times a day? Should I be worried?
I'm sorry this is a lot but I feel terrible and it makes me so sad to see them stressed, I just don't know what to do. They seem healthy, just sort of upset. They squawk a lot, good or bad? When I turn around and loo at them they usually stop. Also, they do this like dancing thing where they walk back and forth really fast.

I've attached a picture of them, their names are Theodore and Sunshine. Oh and their set ups, for good measure. I don't know if it is too small or what? Remember, this was just kind of thrown on me without any warning, so I don't know much. Any information at all is lovely. Thank you.


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, the first thing you want to do is buy some millet spray. Cockatiels LOVE millet. Everytime you come by their cage, stick some millet through the cage bars into their food dish. These birds will soon come to look forward to seeing you for their treat. Also, time will get them more comfortable. It has only been 2 days, right? Try working with them more after a week or two.

My birdie Momo hated fruits and veggies, and his pellets, but the secret is jiffy corn muffin mix. You can get it at any grocery store. Just make it according to the directions, but throw a ton of healthy stuff in there, like carrots, bananas, apples, strawberries, oats, a tablespoon of peanut butter, and so on. Even if the birds are reluctant to pick at the muffins, they should try it sometime. Also, try putting the new food on top of their regular food in their food dish, so they have to get around or pick at the new food to get to the old food. OR you can sprinkle seeds on moist foods. As for the seed mix, look at this food: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753469 It is great for cockatiels, and I don't think it has sunflower seeds in it, but if it does, it won't hurt them if they are getting enough exercise and such. 

They probably don't need a lamp. Just put their cage by a window so they can get a good amount of sunlight. AND, I would say, don't cover their cage. Even if they are used to it, since they aren't used to YOU, they might see it as a threat. Instead, try putting them in a dark room every night (such as a spare bedroom) and put a dim nightlight on in the corner of the room. 

Cockatiels sneeze. Don't be worried about it. If he starts getting discharge from the nostrils, THEN you can be worried. Call an avian vet if you see discharge.

They have been seperated from their usual flock. They will probably act stressed for a week or so, then they will start to calm down. When they walk back in forth, this might be a sign of boredom or just plain stress. If you hang a roll of toilet paper in their cage (I know that sounds crazy, but, hey, us bird people ARE crazy), they will go to town tearing it to shreds. Get ready to dig out the vacumn!

If you have the money, you could consider buying more toys for them so you could switch them out every week or so, so the toys will seem new and fun. AND try out the book, Parrots for Dummies by Nikki Moustaki. I'm not calling you a dummy, but it is packed with so much new bird-owner information, that you would just learn so much from. Also, I love Theodore's and Sunshine's cute pastel cheek patches! They look very healthy. I hope I could help! If you have any more questions, just ask away!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

It takes a while for birds to adjust to a move. Remember, to them you're a stranger and possibly a threat. Treats were a good suggestion. Tiels are piggies and food is definitely a huge interest of theirs.  You might try just speaking to them as you go about your business, whistling to them from across the room, singing or playing music for them, so they get used to you and your voice and presence without any pressure to be affectionate just yet. 

I do think that cage is too small, especially for two to share. Can you get them something bigger? They could feel sort of trapped and confined and that will make them more nervous. Also, have you tried opening the cage and letting them come out on their own? Some birds are really nervous about your reaching in to get them, but will come out on their own and be friendly.


----------



## reverendgreen (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you so much! This was extremely helpful!
I suppose I would be hostile as well had I been put in their situation. I was just worried they wouldn't ever warm up to me because they've already grown up with someone else.
I will definitely try the corn mix thing, I actually have some at my house right now. Again, thank you loads, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## reverendgreen (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've tried keeping the cage open but I only do that when I'm in the room because I have a dog. I definitely think I've been pressuring them too much to be social, I'll just give them some time.
As for the cage, about how big do you think would be appropriate? Also, I have another cage about the same size that I used to house a parakeet in ages ago, would it be bad to move one to that cage? I would put them right next to one another but do you think it would stress them more? I just don't have money for a larger cage right now.
Thank you so so much for your reply.


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

You are very welcome! I'm glad I could help. Don't worry, the will warm up to you in time. It just takes a whole lot of patience!  Good luck!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

A word of advise on getting a cage, always get the largest cage you can afford possible and then some. I know you wouldn't keep a 24 in iguana in a 20 long, it's just not long enough. You have to take into consideration wing tip to wing tip on both birds, add that and add about 3-6 inches for each bird on top of that. Same with the height, you want something at least twice the height of your bird, including it's tail. 

People tend to put their birds in cages that are way too small for them and wonder why their birds are cranky. If you had to live in a room the size of your bathroom, you'd be cranky too. That cage is too small for even one cockatiel, it may be large enough for a couple of finches or a single budgie, but not a cockatiel. They would need something at least 24 inches high and 30 inches wide. If you could find a parrot cage with 1/2 inch wide wire openings that would be great. 

As an example, I'd use something this size for a pair of cockatiels. It has two large access doors and is fairly cheap for the size. First thing I'd do though is ditch the cheap plastic cups, though. Good luck!


----------



## dakisgirls (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, Mentha is right. Also, you shouldn't seperate them. This would just get them more stressed.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

My first bird, Kirby was pretty wild and I used to sit next to his cage while I was on my computer. Over a few weeks he enjoyed the company and I started having him just sit on my shoulder again while I was watching a movie or using the computer. Once he seemed pretty comfortable with this I started practicing stepping up. It wasn't very long before he was begging to come out to me!
It may be a little harder in your case since you have two birds that are most likely already bonded to each other. If you ever try to separate them visually as in one can't see the other they will probably make a lot of noise, calling to each other to verify that the other is okay. However, I believe it will mainly just take some time for them to get used to you.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I do want to point out that some reptiles carry diseases that birds can catch. I'd do all the bird maintenance _before_ doing the reptile maintenance. Always wash your hands after handling the reptiles and carry around some hand sanitizer also. Your birds are more likely to get ill than the reptiles, so precaution needs to be practiced. I've been thinking about this could it be possible the birds smell the reptiles on you? This may set them off as hostile to you.


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had this experience with Munchkin and Noel they are both rescues, Munchkin was very young so it only took him about a month to strat trusting me, Noel my Parrotlet is a little over 2 yrs old and it took her 8 months, I got her this past Nov and she is just starting to step up, they will come around , in time, just don't try to push to fast..Congratulations, Tiels are wonderful birds.


----------



## ShakeQPC (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe the whistling works. Apparently they need to accept you into their flock, not the other way round. My husband would whistle to Sarvey (I couldn't whistle) and they would call each other from all round the house. Hubby would leave the room, Sarvey would whistle. I would leave the room..... nothing! So I learnt to whistle. It took a while but now I am accepted into the flock, and Sarvey loves nothing more than to be with me. Still working on scritches.... but we'll get there, I hope. Good luck.


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

As far as a larger cage goes, try thrift stores. You may find a huge cage at a thrift store for cheap! Or even the sale section of your newspaper, or craigslist. If you do find one second hand....it would have to be thoroughly disinfected first


----------

